# No Dash for Gas - Reclaim the Power Balcombe Action Camp 16-21 August



## sunny jim (Aug 15, 2013)

Organisers are expecting over 500 people for this - come down and join the fun! 40 mins from London Bridge station, 30 from Brighton. Bring tents, sleeping bags, warm clothes and a good attitude. See you there!

http://www.nodashforgas.org.uk/campinfo/


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 15, 2013)

Was just about to start a thread about this. I'm heading down. First time I've done anything like this.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2013)

i can't go but good luck to all who do


----------



## sunny jim (Aug 15, 2013)

Coaches are coming from Scotland and the north east, Lancashire, Ireland and the south west to this....wonder if pigs will be coming from all over the UK too! 

http://frack-off.org.uk/event/solidarity-sunday/


----------



## BigTom (Aug 15, 2013)

Can't make this either, would love to go, hope it goes well.


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 15, 2013)

Yep gunna drag myself down on Saturday. It hope the weather holds and it gets interesting.


----------



## sunny jim (Aug 16, 2013)

There was meant to be a climate change camp in Notts but its being moved to Balcombe.  And the pigs are proper freaking out!


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 16, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> There was meant to be a climate change camp in Notts but its being moved to Balcombe.  And the pigs are proper freaking out!


 
I get the impression a fair few bods are going to turn up


----------



## Tankus (Aug 16, 2013)

How do you know they are freaking ?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 16, 2013)

Tankus said:


> How do you know they are freaking ?


 
http://www.schnews.org.uk/stories/Old-Bill-Bail-Out/ 

Will be up there for 'Solidarity Sunday'


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 16, 2013)

http://www.nodashforgas.org.uk/unca...nning-scared-response-to-cuadrilla-statement/


----------



## BigTom (Aug 16, 2013)

This has been on radio 6 news today all day as the second or third item, I assume it's the same with bbc news output across all stations, which is good, definitely getting noticed.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 16, 2013)

> @bbcsoutheast
> Tonight at 1830 - We'll be live in Balcombe asking what the escalating protests are costing taxpayers



Fucking typical BBC guff.


----------



## cantsin (Aug 16, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Fucking typical BBC guff.


 

the Beeb should be asking what the massive tax gift/("break")  Big Frack got handed in the last budget is "costing taxpayers"


----------



## BigTom (Aug 16, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Fucking typical BBC guff.



Oh dear. The radio 6 news item was just factual cos the whole news is just a few minutes. I should have known really


----------



## 8115 (Aug 16, 2013)

Do you think it could be a long autumn?  

I hope the week goes ok.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 16, 2013)

8115 said:


> Do you think it could be a long autumn?


 
I get the feeling Caudrilla may fuck off somewhere else if the protest numbers hold up. Lets hope they're hounded where ever they go.


----------



## likesfish (Aug 16, 2013)

Intrestingly on radio 4 had some prof of minerology pointing out there has been 200  case of fracking  in the last 25 years in the uk. Number of protests zero.


----------



## youngian (Aug 16, 2013)

Aren't Caudrilla dashing for oil?

Perhaps the Balcombe WI is happy to be shaken down by OPEC but I wish the firm best of luck in their venture.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Aug 16, 2013)

youngian said:


> Aren't Caudrilla dashing for oil?
> 
> Perhaps the Balcombe WI is happy to be shaken down by OPEC but I wish the firm best of luck in their venture.


 
Global daily oil production is about 11.85 billion liters. If you think Balcombe can shift the global oil price, you are out your tree.

If its OPEC you dislike, get on a bicycle.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Aug 16, 2013)

likesfish said:


> Intrestingly on radio 4 had some prof of minerology pointing out there has been 200 case of fracking in the last 25 years in the uk. Number of protests zero.


Conventional oil wells draw their oil from large sections of a reservoir. They have a comparatively low density and the fracking there is often relatively small scale. Tight reserves such as the carbonate in the SE or the shales in the north require very high densities of drilling and massive fracturing together with 'slick water' chemicals. A conventional oil well can last years and decades a tight reservoir can be headed toward being uneconomical in a 2 years. They also require multiple horizontal wells being drilled that all have fracks along them.

It is pretty disingenuous to compare the two methods.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Aug 16, 2013)

Not a single kilo of coal will be rendered uneconomical by the UK exploiting its tight gas reserves, if it could exploit them the coal we currently burn would be sold on the world markets to someone else, shale gas is also quite leaky and given that over 100 years methane has a global warming potential 20 times that of CO2, the benefits of using shale for methane in climate terms vs coal are likely nil. The cost benefit to UK gas consumers is likely to be near nil as well as instead of bidding to buy from Qatar, we will be merely bidding to buy from a more local source, but we are well connected to the EU via pipelines so in the summer the rest of Europe will be picking up the surplus cheaply to put in its storage tanks then in the winter we will have to bid on the market for most of our gas to consume. Chinese consumers however will see a small drop in price as the UK will no longer be quite so competitive with them for Qatari gas. 

In the unlikely case the UK has an economically viable shale industry at current prices the beneficiaries will be a few companies and perhaps the treasury. 

But instead of building a long term low carbon renewable future our '14 years of gas' will largely be sold over the pipes in the summer when it wont benefit us and we will not have built the more sustainable long term generating capacity, or invested in better insulation and more environmentally transport. 

Only the thundercunts in goverment and Daily Telegraph readers could see this as offering anything substantial in the long term.


----------



## Wickerman1 (Aug 17, 2013)

I've been on these boards before but had forgotten my password so had to reregister - therefore Wickerman1 is the same as the old Wickerman.                                                                                                                                                                                                                           I live approximately 4 miles from Balcombe, I know the area very well and have been following the story closely. There are a couple of points that spring to mind that should be out there - there has been a drilling rig on Cuadrilla's site on the Cuckfield to Balcombe road since 1985 - I remember seeing it as a child when my Dad was driving us to Crawley for shopping trips. There have never been any protests until now and the focus of the current protest is about fracking. However, there is no licence in place for fracking at Balcombe. I don't want fracking in Balcombe to start and neither do the residents - however, they do not want any 'direct action' either. So, if you do come down, lets keep it cool!


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 17, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Yep gunna drag myself down on Saturday. It hope the weather holds and it gets interesting.


 interesting as in truncheon-happy? fingers crossed it does! (well, for you and our mutual rapey cunts of 'friends'   x



Tankus said:


> How do you know they are freaking ?


mates, innit?


----------



## sunny jim (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm off in a bit - I'll try and provide updates of whats going on (depending on battery power for my phone)


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 17, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Was just about to start a thread about this. I'm heading down. First time I've done anything like this.


Look out for my mother


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 17, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> I'm off in a bit - I'll try and provide updates of whats going on (depending on battery power for my phone)


give a couple of 'em a kick in the cunt from me please


----------



## story (Aug 17, 2013)

Wickerman1 said:


> , they do not want any 'direct action' either. So, if you do come down, lets keep it cool!


 

Thanks for posting, Wickerman1.

I'm wondering what you mean by saying that you do not want any direct action. What kind of action are you worried about? And what kind of protest would you prefer?

Direct action has proved to be very effective in the past, and not all direct action is dangerous or violent or even disruptive beyond the area of protest. All the direct action I have been involved with has taken account of the needs and desires of local residents.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 17, 2013)

to be fair.on wickerman1, I wouldn't want rapists in my neighbourhood either, tbh

no dash for gas have form for only taking into account the needs of no dash for gas.


----------



## sunny jim (Aug 17, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> to be fair.on wickerman1, I wouldn't want rapists in my neighbourhood either, tbh
> 
> no dash for gas have form for only taking into account the needs of no dash for gas.


 

WTF are you on about? Serious question.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 17, 2013)

story said:


> Thanks for posting, Wickerman1.
> 
> I'm wondering what you mean by saying that you do not want any direct action. What kind of action are you worried about? And what kind of protest would you prefer?
> 
> Direct action has proved to be very effective in the past, and not all direct action is dangerous or violent or even disruptive beyond the area of protest. All the direct action I have been involved with has taken account of the needs and desires of local residents.


 \

All theNo Dash For Gas members I have been involved with have been dangerous or violent or even disruptive beyond the area of protest.


----------



## yardbird (Aug 17, 2013)

As a one-village-down-the-road person I'd just like everyone to fuck right off!!
There's so much misinformation and shoutey people who haven't done their homework.
Don't want you - we'll deal with this ourselves


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 17, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> WTF are you on about? Serious question.


the organisers. and my direct experience with them over the last seven years. and particularly the last six months.their behaviour since february? see my post you quoted, apply it to them.


i'm not against the cause/reason behind your protest, but the company you're keeping with it is literally making me vomit.


----------



## yardbird (Aug 17, 2013)

Honestly there is ignorance in abundance.
Take one person aside (as I did) and they knew NOTHING about the Balcombe operation.
Might be wise for the protesters to educate their own.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 17, 2013)

yardbird said:


> As a one-village-down-the-road person I'd just like everyone to fuck right off!!
> There's so much misinformation and shoutey people who haven't done their homework.
> Don't want you - we'll deal with this ourselves


they're good at parachuting in.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 17, 2013)

yardbird said:


> Might be wise for the protesters to educate their own.


lol.
that'll never happen.


----------



## sunny jim (Aug 17, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> the organisers. and my direct experience with them over the last seven years. and particularly the last six months.their behaviour since february? see my post you quoted, apply it to them.
> 
> 
> i'm not against the cause/reason behind your protest, but the company you're keeping with it is literally making me vomit.


 

Vomit away, still have no idea WTF you're on about. You're accusing them of rape - any chance of backing this up?


----------



## yardbird (Aug 17, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> Organisers are expecting over 500 people for this - come down and join the fun! 40 mins from London Bridge station, 30 from Brighton. Bring tents, sleeping bags, warm clothes and a good attitude. See you there!
> 
> http://www.nodashforgas.org.uk/campinfo/


 
Please don't come.
Don't want you.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 17, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> Vomit away, still have no idea WTF you're on about. You're accusing them of rape - any chance of backing this up?


 

thanks for your sensitivity 
fwiw, spontaneous vomiting at the thought/memory of what happened is one of the less serious but still un-fun after-effects.

as for backing it up.. i don't have much i can send you, other than my torn bedsheets, the letter from the guy who raped me, phone bills listing calls to rape crisis, and the police letter saying there wasn't enough evidence to take it further. and other women having similar experiences to me with the same person.

e2a sunny jim - i can pm you the crime reference number if you like? oh, hang on, i can't. you don't do pm's 

if this helps, this is also what they've been up to.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/support-the-edf-21.306811/#post-12059692

this was posted before i actually started talking about the rape by one of their members/claire's partner/my ex. at that point he hadn't even told me he was part of NDFG (he didn't get arrested on the action). the assault happened around the same time as they released their hit video. and just before six (? i'm losing count) of NDFG started harrassing me. still unclear on things?


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 17, 2013)

yardbird said:


> Please don't come.
> Don't want you.


that sounds grimly familiar. sorry, gallows humour.


----------



## yardbird (Aug 17, 2013)

If I was going to have a garden party I would have sent invitations.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 17, 2013)

yardbird said:


> If I was going to have a garden party I would have sent invitations.




and fucking brassnecked shits choosing that particular name for their camp.

fingers crossed claire (the shouty one in pink glasses - ex guardian protest poster girl, now switched to the indy apparently) gets a lethal baton crack. and the other six who have been making my life a fucking misery. and an extra thwackwish for dr ringding, preferably in the bollocks, causing lifelong damage x
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...r-side-of-balcombes-fracking-row-8764432.html


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 17, 2013)

There's a bit of a bun fight erupting between NDFG & the NUJ at the mo, regarding press freedom. Not that climate camp photojourno restrictions haven't happened before.



> Photography
> • All photographers must get permission before taking photos of people, whether working for the media
> or not. Everyone is asked to be mindful of the fact that many people attending willnot want to be
> photographed and are probably enjoying a week away from techno-gadgetry overload, so give them a
> break if they want it.


 
Not too sure wtf 'techno-gadgetry overload' is, but seeing as they've taken over a farmers field, & the road outside the camp is a public space. If the media want to smear people & spin a story they will, regardless of prohibitive statements.

http://www.nodashforgas.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/RTP-press-pack.pdf


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 17, 2013)

hypocritical pisswits, considering they 'forgot to ask' whether i minded them sticking my home in a video on the fucking guardian website/youtube/linked from the fifty zillion signatures 'drop the edf' charges petition (that they've told me was started after they knew the charges were going to be dropped), let alone whether i minded them filming in here without my knowlege or permission.



when i asked her to post my spare keys back via royal mail, claire ndfg fauset decided to let herself into my flat and leave this on the table. on the 1st march. after being told very fucking clearly that i wanted her nowhere near my space 
(the last postscript was a lie, btw. and the people she named were the opposite of 'supportive')
(additinoal edit: she was suggesting that her partner didn't know what _she'd_ done, not outing him as a member of the group. took weeks for me to get to the point where he actually clarified that)

right. putting that sorry bit of paper back in a locked cage in a locked cupboard until i have to deal with it again.


----------



## cantsin (Aug 17, 2013)

yardbird said:


> Please don't come.
> Don't want you.


 


yardbird said:


> As a one-village-down-the-road person I'd just like everyone to fuck right off!!
> There's so much misinformation and shoutey people who haven't done their homework.
> *Don't want you - we'll deal with this ourselves*


 

Plse tell us how you envisage locals 'dealing' with it minus any wider movement help and solidarity  ? And History suggests that it tends to be the "shoutey (sic) " people of the world that help get things done, not the pissy little keyboard whingers from the "village-down-the road" .


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 17, 2013)

cantsin said:


> Plse tell us how you envisage 'dealing' with it ? History shows that it tends to be the "shoutey (sic) " people of the world that help get things done, not *the pissy little keyboard whingers from the "village-down-the road" .*


fuck off you patronising shit. go overdose on a morphine lolly while you're at it


----------



## cantsin (Aug 17, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> fuck off you patronising shit. go overdose on a morphine lolly while you're at it


 

it was more straight up "rude" than patronising surely ?


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 17, 2013)

either way, take the 'fuck off' to heart, ey?


----------



## cantsin (Aug 17, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> either way, take the 'fuck off' to heart, ey?


 
sure will


----------



## yardbird (Aug 17, 2013)

cantsin said:


> Plse tell us how you envisage locals 'dealing' with it minus any wider movement help and solidarity ? And History suggests that it tends to be the "shoutey (sic) " people of the world that help get things done, not the pissy little keyboard whingers from the "village-down-the road" .


 


cantsin said:


> Plse tell us how you envisage locals 'dealing' with it minus any wider movement help and solidarity ? And History suggests that it tends to be the "shoutey (sic) " people of the world that help get things done, not the pissy little keyboard whingers from the "village-down-the road" .


 
You're a rude, ignorant cunt and oh boy you have never had to deal with the power that locals can sometimes yield.
We have many means of dealing with problems without busing folk in.

"Pissy little keyboard whinger" No. I am not whinging, but you guys (really meaning those up the road from Lindfield) must learn to keep your house in order when you visit others uninvited.

History. Suggests? It tends. People of the world.
Nice and concise - no a good basis for argument.

Who's doing the cleanup of he camping field (trespassed) and how well?
We'll see.

Pics will follow.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Aug 17, 2013)

Please remind neutrals how skewed this debate is, and how PR works: 

Bell Pottinger, headed by Lord Bell, a key figure in a nexus of corrupt corporate/government relations around fracking, says of it's contract with a South African arms company (remember it's "defence") :

"Interviews with key company figures and features were arranged on CNN, the BBC and Bloomberg, and with The New York Times and International Herald Tribune. A Foundation was created for Paramount's charitable work. "

Nearly ALL features and interviews related to fracking will be overseen by these people. If a broadcaster goes against the desired line there will be orchestrated complaints to the highest level.

"news" is increasingly a branch of the PR industry.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Aug 17, 2013)

Slag off the middle class protesters. They must be prentious and 2 faced. 

Slag off the poorer ones, they should get a job and a wash.

Slag off the local ones. They are nimby.

Slag off the non local ones. They are rent-a-mob.

Deride "mob" rule, even though the local decision was a farce and the government / corporate nexus is riddled with conflicts of interest.

And remember to act like corporations and governments never lie.

Cuadrilla loves ya and Bell Pottinger are purveyors of nowt but impeccable balance and truth.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 17, 2013)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Slag off the middle class protesters. They must be prentious and 2 faced.


nope. just amoral, rapey (and rape covering-up) cunts.


----------



## cantsin (Aug 17, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> nope. just amoral, rapey (and rape covering-up) cunts.


 

this is in no way a massive, creepy generalisation based on facts / events that none of us know anything about, thanks for sharing, really useful.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Aug 17, 2013)

More regarding PR : I sent this to the Independent / "i" last night


Sir / Madam

The Friday article “Life Inside Fracking’s Ground Zero” cited a “charm offensive” on Cuadrilla’s part.

After several paragraphs of facts and viewpoints from Cuadrilla and contractors, there were 12 words from a Friends Of The Earth representative on behalf of the other side.

That Cuadrilla’s charm worked so well on a newspaper that purports to be intelligent and balanced is highly offensive.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 17, 2013)

cantsin said:


> this is in no way a massive, creepy generalisation based on facts / events that none of us know anything about, thanks for sharing, really useful.


 

you're welcome. if you're part of ndfg, btw, your mate ewa should have forwarded you all my reply to her email 'from all of you'.
as for creepy? seriously. get that morphine lolly now and *suck*.
as for 'knowing nothing about' the events, what are you doing now? reading my posts? or sticking your fingers in your ears and pretending that nothing's happened?

cunt.


----------



## cantsin (Aug 17, 2013)

yardbird said:


> You're a rude, ignorant cunt and oh boy you have never had to deal with the power that locals can sometimes yield.
> *We have many means of dealing with problems without busing folk in.*
> 
> .


 

how ? are you going to give us any idea of your alternative to mass action ? anything ? 
hot air pal, hot air.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 17, 2013)

oh go rape someone with your mates. you're in good company for it.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 17, 2013)

cantsin said:


> Plse tell us how you envisage locals 'dealing' with it minus any wider movement help and solidarity ? And History suggests that it tends to be the "shoutey (sic) " people of the world that help get things done, not the pissy little keyboard whingers from the "village-down-the road" .


 
This reads like 'you're getting solidarity whether you like it or not!'

Which is of course the very opposite of solidarity.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 17, 2013)

lolidarity. and the NDFG model of activism.


----------



## free spirit (Aug 17, 2013)

cantsin said:


> how ? are you going to give us any idea of your alternative to mass action ? anything ?
> hot air pal, hot air.


 
tbf, local communities can be a hell of a lot more effective at actually stopping something taking place in their local area than any weekend activist camp will ever be.

The national activists role in these situations should be to support the local activists if and when they're invited to do so. I've no idea if this was the situation here or not, but those there should definitely bear this in mind within their actions over the weekend or they have the potential of having their actions seriously back fire in terms of pissing locals off and turning them against the protest in general.


----------



## yardbird (Aug 17, 2013)

cantsin said:


> how ? are you going to give us any idea of your alternative to mass action ? anything ?
> hot air pal, hot air.


 
Don't fucking pal me.
"Alternative to mass action" ?- you don't get it do you?


----------



## Tankus (Aug 17, 2013)

Best of luck


----------



## cantsin (Aug 17, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> you're welcome. if you're part of ndfg, btw, your mate ewa should have forwarded you all my reply to her email 'from all of you'.
> as for creepy? seriously. get that morphine lolly now and *suck*.
> as for 'knowing nothing about' the events, what are you doing now? reading my posts? or sticking your fingers in your ears and pretending that nothing's happened?
> 
> cunt.


 


I've never met anyone from ndfg in my life 
we, ie:  anyone but you, has zero access to any CORROBORATED facts relating to what are serious rape allegations by an anonymous internet poster,  who is using those rape allegations to smear an entire section of a protest movement, at a time when the pro- fracking/ pro big business brigade are lining up to undermine the anti fracking movement , at the very beginning of what is likely to be a long conflict. 
Looking back on your past posts, and knowing no one sensible bandies about allegations like that lightly, I instinctively believe you. But you must see how the timing / tone /location ( ie : Balcombe thread) of these allegations means that they're going to feed into a much bigger, more heated, less objective debate / online conflict. 
Not sure where the morphine lollys come into it  , but they sound good.


----------



## cantsin (Aug 17, 2013)

yardbird said:


> Don't fucking pal me.
> "Alternative to mass action" ?-* you don't get it do you?*


 
correct, are you going to tell us ? ( third time of asking)


----------



## yardbird (Aug 17, 2013)

free spirit said:


> tbf, local communities can be a hell of a lot more effective at actually stopping something taking place in their local area than any weekend activist camp will ever be.
> 
> The national activists role in these situations should be to support the local activists if and when they're invited to do so. I've no idea if this was the situation here or not, but those there should definitely bear this in mind within their actions over the weekend or they have the potential of having their actions seriously back fire in terms of pissing locals off and turning them against the protest in general.


 

Word.

For the record: _They were not invited._


----------



## Tankus (Aug 17, 2013)

Backfired already on this thread methinks .......pure daily fail fodder


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 17, 2013)

cantsin said:


> I've never met anyone from ndfg in my life


 
count yourself lucky then.




cantsin said:


> we, ie: anyone but you, has zero access to any CORROBORATED facts relating to what are serious rape allegations by an anonymous internet poster, who is using those rape allegations to smear an entire section of a protest movement, at a time when the pro- fracking/ pro big business brigade are lining up to undermine the anti fracking movement , at the very beginning of what is likely to be a long conflict.


i've been trying to talk about what the people in THIS SPECIFIC GROUP, ORGANISING THIS SPECIFIC EVENT (not 'an entire section of a protest movement') have been doing. for months. and getting shouted down. today's the same as .. i dunno.. a random day in march as far as i'm concerned. all that happens is that their supporters go 'oh. you can't be telling the truth, cos they're doing good things and, y'know, i met one of them twenty years ago and they seemed ok'.
fwiw, it's not just me that has access to/can corroborate the facts about my experiences with NDFG. watch your assumptions.



cantsin said:


> Looking back on your past posts, and knowing no one sensible bandies about allegations like that lightly, I instinctively believe you. But you must see how the timing / tone /location ( ie : Balcombe thread) of these allegations means that they're going to feed into a much bigger, more heated, less objective debate / online conflict.


you know? i think this is a fairly relevant place to put these allegations. cos so far they're just being pretty much hidden by the people involved.



cantsin said:


> Not sure where the morphine lollys come into it , but they sound good.


 
don't they just. you thought so a while back too.
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/those-morphine-lollies-jade-goodys-on.208723/


----------



## cantsin (Aug 17, 2013)

yardbird said:


> Word.
> 
> For the record: _They were not invited._


 

hot.air. 

again.


----------



## free spirit (Aug 17, 2013)

> Despite a brief bit of argy-bargy with some local farm boys the site was successfully squatted


http://www.schnews.org.uk/stories/FRACKS-AGAINST-THE-WALL/

ffs, so they're that welcome down there that they've had to squat a farmers field, pissing off the farm hands in the process?

If they'd been invited down then the locals would have no doubt been able to find a local sympathetic land owner willing to lend them a field for the week.

If you're going to do something like this, then do it properly, or you're just going to piss off the locals and turn them against you and the campaign in general.


----------



## cantsin (Aug 17, 2013)

free spirit said:


> http://www.schnews.org.uk/stories/FRACKS-AGAINST-THE-WALL/
> 
> ffs, so they're that welcome down there that they've had to squat a farmers field, pissing off the farm hands in the process?
> 
> ...


 

who do you want to 'invite' the protestors down there ?
the villagers of balcombe only ?
How many of them would need to vote for 'invite the protestors' to keep you / the Daily Mail / the pro fracking lobby happy ?
how would they be balloted ?
how would you/they define what/who constituted a legitimate 'protestor', as opposed to the dreaded 'outsiders' / 'professional agitators' / 'anarchos' etc ?
How will we know if the protestors are 'doing it properly' ? What constitutes 'properly' ?
have you noticed how fucking stupid this idea is yet ?


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Aug 17, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> nope. just amoral, rapey (and rape covering-up) cunts.


 

If this is an allusion to CaCC and their links to SWP then it may have come to your attention that the vast majority of people opposed to fracking are members of neither organisation. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## free spirit (Aug 17, 2013)

cantsin said:


> who do you want to 'invite' the protestors down there ?


a group with sufficient local connections to be able to find a volunteer to host the camp on their land.

Essentially I'm talking about those locals involved in the longer term protests at the site, as they're the ones who will be left to continue the protest once the camp has left, as well as those who have to live in that community long term and deal with those who the outside protesters have pissed off.

An example of this would be the Shell to Sea campaign, which has been led from the outset and all along by locals, but who actively sought out support from activist groups around the UK.



> How will we know if the protestors are 'doing it properly' ? What constitutes 'properly' ?


if you have to ask, then you're probably not going to be doing it properly are you.



> have you noticed how fucking stupid this idea is yet ?


 
one of us in this conversation has actually been involved in running a protest camp, which one would that be?

Fucking off the locals is a stupid counter productive campaign strategy.



> where are you getting the info re; the 'farm hands'being 'pissed off '' ?


Schnews - or does argy bargy with local farmboys mean something different to you?


----------



## free spirit (Aug 17, 2013)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> If this is an allusion to CaCC and their links to SWP then it may have come to your attention that the vast majority of people opposed to fracking are members of neither organisation.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 
it's not.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 17, 2013)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> If this is an allusion to CaCC and their links to SWP then it may have come to your attention that the vast majority of people opposed to fracking are members of neither organisation.
> 
> Hope this helps.


no. it doesn't.

it's a reference to the convicted and not-caught-so-not-convicted members of no dash for gas. who have also been heavily involved in organising climate camp in the past. and things like the dale farm occupation, traveller solidarity network etc etc etc


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Aug 17, 2013)

free spirit said:


> it's not.


 

Fair enough, ta. Is it suggested that anti fracking protesters in general rape or cover up rape? I'm sure there are pro fracking interests who would be wasting no time in getting word out if that is so.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 17, 2013)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Fair enough, ta. Is it suggested that anti fracking protesters in general rape or cover up rape? I'm sure there are pro fracking interests who would be wasting no time in getting word out if that is so.


just no dash for gas. not the anti-fracking movement in general.

if i repeat it enough, will it sink in?


----------



## free spirit (Aug 17, 2013)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Fair enough, ta. Is it suggested that anti fracking protesters in general rape or cover up rape? I'm sure there are pro fracking interests who would be wasting no time in getting word out if that is so.


 
It's a specific allegation against a specific person and some of their mates who're all apparently involved in organising this campaign.

I'd agree that it's probably not helpful to anyone involved for this to be used to tar the wider movement with, who'll largely have either no clue, or very little knowledge of what's taken place within that specific small group, but can understand the frustration that might lead to such wider attacks.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 17, 2013)

Anyone else sat in camp at the moment?


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Aug 17, 2013)

A name was mentioned that I thought to be an SW member (ETA : in fact I know she is, knowing her personally) That's why I went down what appears to have been a blind alley. It's disturbing, I heard similar claims around an Occupy.


----------



## Tankus (Aug 17, 2013)

Not me.......there was a free bus going from Bridgend  ,after reading some of the above , not now mildly disappointed over not going ... I'll wait for the welsh ones   , which hopefully will be more locally orientated without the " I'm an anarchist and I've got the badge to prove it''" types , 

With a bit of luck they will stay at Balcombe.


----------



## cantsin (Aug 17, 2013)

Tankus said:


> Not me.......there was a free bus going from Bridgend ,after reading some of the above , not now mildly disappointed over not going ... I'll wait for the welsh ones , which hopefully will be more locally orientated without the " I'm an anarchist and I've got the badge to prove it''" types ,
> 
> With a bit of luck they will stay at Balcombe.


 

so you were going to get bussed in to Balcombe ?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 17, 2013)

there is threat of fracking in South Wales
http://frackfreewales.wordpress.com/


----------



## Tankus (Aug 17, 2013)

urban threads here
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/fracking-for-gas-in-llandow-vale-of-glamorgan.271632/
Green party and frack free Wales have arranged buses apparently


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 17, 2013)

There's a fucking calie


----------



## cantsin (Aug 17, 2013)

Tankus said:


> urban threads here
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/fracking-for-gas-in-llandow-vale-of-glamorgan.271632/
> Green party and frack free Wales have arranged buses apparently


 

to bus in non locals - this is ok though ?


----------



## Tankus (Aug 17, 2013)

Won't be the crowbar carrying type , for sure ,.............. prams and cupcakes

Two potential sites are within walking distance of my house, (a good walk though) so this circus is probably going to head my way eventually.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 17, 2013)

What a sorry state of affairs.


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 17, 2013)

free spirit said:


> tbf, local communities can be a hell of a lot more effective at actually stopping something taking place in their local area than any weekend activist camp will ever be.
> 
> The national activists role in these situations should be to support the local activists if and when they're invited to do so. I've no idea if this was the situation here or not, but those there should definitely bear this in mind within their actions over the weekend or they have the potential of having their actions seriously back fire in terms of pissing locals off and turning them against the protest in general.


 
You don't know villages very well do you?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 17, 2013)

100 grand bribes? Surely not?


----------



## Kidda (Aug 17, 2013)

This thread is a bit of a car crash. Is this the state of the ''movement'' nowdays. 

fucking hell, Gandhi wept.


----------



## Kidda (Aug 17, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> You don't know villages very well do you?


 
Is this going to be a 'free spirit' doesn't know what he's talking about dig? 

if so let's just cut to the chase.

He does, and then some.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 17, 2013)

Kidda said:


> Is this the state of the ''movement'' nowdays.


 
I'd like to think not.


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 17, 2013)

Kidda said:


> Is this going to be a 'free spirit' doesn't know what he's talking about dig?
> 
> if so let's just cut to the chase.
> 
> He does, and then some.


 
So, villages up and down the country are packed with well experienced activists who know how to deal with these situations and anyone coming in from outside of the community can fuck right off?

Fuck off.


----------



## Kidda (Aug 17, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> So, villages up and down the country are packed with well experienced activists who know how to deal with these situations and anyone coming in from outside of the community can fuck right off?
> 
> Fuck off.


 
LOL have a cookie and a sit down, your blood pressure needs a rest. 

Before you start attacking people, think about who your talking to, who you can learn from, people with mistakes they have made, people who have been there when some of these things were pulled off and fucking learn from them. 

You may not agree with him but you can't go wrong sitting down and hearing free spirit's experience (and others on this board for that matter).


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 17, 2013)

Kidda said:


> LOL have a cookie and a sit down, your blood pressure needs a rest.
> 
> Before you start attacking people, think about who your talking to, who you can learn from, people with mistakes they have made, people who have been there when some of these things were pulled off and fucking learn from them.
> 
> You may not agree with him but you can't go wrong sitting down and hearing free spirit's experience (and others on this board for that matter).


 
Read what i said you patronising snob.


----------



## Kidda (Aug 17, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I'd like to think not.


 
oh man, I wish it was 2003/4 again, life seemed so simple when we were smashing the state in our little squatted 'social centres' and getting driven around by undercover coppers with their handy vans  

The drugs were better back then to


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 17, 2013)

* For anyone going to Balcombe, tonight, tomorrow, Monday, fit are at the station taking snaps of everyone.


----------



## Kidda (Aug 17, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Read what i said you patronising snob.


 
In answer to what you wrote, sweetie, villages are packed (well i wouldn't use packed, but contain some) with people. 

I'm not to sure what your defintion of ''activist'' is.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 17, 2013)

Why I gave up doing this shit, summed up in a 4 page thread.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 17, 2013)

This is a village. Nothing for you here.


----------



## Smyz (Aug 17, 2013)

cantsin said:


> I've never met anyone from ndfg in my life
> we, ie:  anyone but you, has zero access to any CORROBORATED facts relating to what are serious rape allegations by an anonymous internet poster,  who is using those rape allegations to smear an entire section of a protest movement, at a time when the pro- fracking/ pro big business brigade are lining up to undermine the anti fracking movement , at the very beginning of what is likely to be a long conflict.
> Looking back on your past posts, and knowing no one sensible bandies about allegations like that lightly, I instinctively believe you. But you must see how the timing / tone /location ( ie : Balcombe thread) of these allegations means that they're going to feed into a much bigger, more heated, less objective debate / online conflict.
> Not sure where the morphine lollys come into it  , but they sound good.


She listed a few things that would prove an incident took place when you asked for more information --why are you ignoring this and claiming there is no corroboration?

Then you say you believe her but that it's just not important enough to make a fuss about compared to the politics. Isn't that how the SWP destroyed itself?


----------



## 8115 (Aug 18, 2013)

To be honest, local roots debates aside, this is symbolic, no?


----------



## free spirit (Aug 18, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> So, villages up and down the country are packed with well experienced activists who know how to deal with these situations and anyone coming in from outside of the community can fuck right off?
> 
> Fuck off.


 
not what I said is it.

and if you know villages as well as you think, then you'd know that close knit local communities around the country have on many occasions shown how tenacious and formidable an opponent they can be for developers of projects they decide they don't want in their area.

As plenty of wind farm developers have found to their costs (for example), all without any involvement from direct action networks.

But I'm in no way arguing that the activist networks shouldn't get involved, just that they should take their lead from the locals involved, and take on board the concerns of the local community representatives when it comes to their tactics and methods, rather than assuming that they know best and will use whatever tactics they think best.

And the locals do have good reason for concern - they tend not to like having shops, cars, house windows etc smashed up by black blockers, as happened up in Stirling. It's amazing how a few activists intent on property destruction as a political act can undo months of hard work to get the local community on side, and turn a generally supportive local community into one that's almost entirely hostile to you literally overnight.


----------



## cantsin (Aug 18, 2013)

Tankus said:


> Won't be the crowbar carrying type , for sure ,.............. prams and cupcakes
> 
> Two potential sites are within walking distance of my house, (a good walk though) so this circus is probably going to head my way eventually.


 

I hear there's been lot of 'crowbar carrying types' down at Balcombe you daft wanker.


----------



## cantsin (Aug 18, 2013)

Smyz said:


> She listed a few things that would prove an incident took place when you asked for more information --why are you ignoring this and claiming there is no corroboration?
> 
> *Then you say you believe her but that it's just not important enough to make a fuss about compared to the politics.* Isn't that how the SWP destroyed itself?


 
yeah, that's exactly what i said - so quote it back at me .


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 18, 2013)

free spirit said:


> And the locals do have good reason for concern - they tend not to like having shops, cars, house windows etc smashed up by black blockers, as happened up in Stirling.


 
That's not what's going to happen....and you fucking know it. This lot are well heeled environmental activists.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Aug 18, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> ..


 
That is a genuinely horrific story. No one should ever have to go through an experience like that.


----------



## yardbird (Aug 18, 2013)

Activism is a policy of taking direct action.
Other policies are available.

Subversion for one.
Locals could be good at that.


----------



## cantsin (Aug 18, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> That's not what's going to happen....and you fucking know it. This lot are well heeled environmental activists.


 

to sum up : the Balcombe protestors are a mixture of rapists /crowbar carrying thugs / black blockers.

unbelievable thread with some properly shady fucks involved.


----------



## emanymton (Aug 18, 2013)

cantsin said:


> to sum up : the Balcombe protestors are a mixture of rapists /crowbar carrying thugs / black blockers.
> 
> unbelievable thread with some properly shady fucks involved.


 
You could help that by leaving the thread.


----------



## Tankus (Aug 18, 2013)

cantsin said:


> to sum up : the Balcombe protestors are a mixture of rapists /crowbar carrying thugs / black blockers
> 
> unbelievable thread with some properly shady fucks involved.


Arriving on the outrage bus with you as the ticket conductor ,perhaps ,with discounts for pedantry.

There was a mention or two of casual violence earlier on in the posts ,just before this thread started heading off into the twilight zone . Hence my dismay.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 18, 2013)

yardbird said:


> Activism is a policy of taking direct action.
> Other policies are available.
> 
> Subversion for one.
> Locals could be good at that.


 
Hey  I just wanted to add my two pence here. A bus load of people from my home town have gone up to Balcombe this weekend ( I obviously cannot speak for anyone else, I just so happen to know everyone on that bus). I can assure you they are all v fluffy and their intent is not to cause any trouble/damage property/leave mess behind but to form a mass of people who oppose fracking...in ANY area. To increase media attention on public feeling on this matter and to hopefully make fracking companies realise it is not going to be as simple (and will likely cost them a lot more than expected)

Nothing about that is to say that locals cannot campaign and be successful, but that this is bigger than Balcombe - a wider issue.


----------



## cantsin (Aug 18, 2013)

Tankus said:


> Arriving on the outrage bus with you as the ticket conductor ,perhaps ,with discounts for pedantry.
> 
> There was a mention or two of casual violence earlier on in the posts ,just before this thread started heading off into the twilight zone . Hence my dismay.


 

Tankus said: ↑
_Won't be the crowbar carrying type , for sure ,........_​ 
as for 'pedantry' - pulling you lot up for the lies and misinformation spouted on this thread isn't pedantry.


----------



## cantsin (Aug 18, 2013)

free spirit said:


> not what I said is it.
> 
> and if you know villages as well as you think, then you'd know that close knit local communities around the country have on many occasions shown how tenacious and formidable an opponent they can be for developers of projects they decide they don't want in their area.
> 
> ...


 
completely ludicrous and shameful attempt at a slur, the sort you'd expect from the worst of the right wing press, fed by Big Frack disinformation sources and the like . And from someone with a supposedly ( self professed )  long track record of involvement with protest groups/camps ??


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 18, 2013)

Dougie Carswell says anyone who is against fracking is a "Luddite". He has no fucking clue what Luddism was about. He offers us a fig leaf...



> Tim Yeo yesterday suggested that we are better at regulating shale gas here in Britain than they are in America. Indeed. Which is why right now we have no shale industry to speak of. In the US, meanwhile, where they are so "cavalier"  about these things, shale gas revolution has cut energy costs dramatically, triggering a wider industrial revival.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/d...evolution-they-must-be-stopped/#disqus_thread


----------



## gosub (Aug 18, 2013)

free spirit said:


> a group with sufficient local connections to be able to find a volunteer to host the camp on their land.
> 
> Essentially I'm talking about those locals involved in the longer term protests at the site, as they're the ones who will be left to continue the protest once the camp has left, as well as those who have to live in that community long term and deal with those who the outside protesters have pissed off.
> 
> ...


In the end though irish government dismissed all the protesters as yogurt knitters and the very real complaints of locals having their rights trodden on got drowned out.  The pipe was good on that I thought. 

As for Balcombe squatting some blokes field for protest fracking on a site that isn't fracking might make people not want it in their area but Brown's British jobs for British Workers  debacle removed local consent and the presence of protesters will just lead to bigger fences making the sites more obtrusive


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 18, 2013)

cantsin said:


> And from someone with a supposedly ( self professed )  long track record of involvement with protest groups/camps


pmsl

You might want to find out exactly just what FS has done over the years before you come out with lines like this


----------



## Kidda (Aug 18, 2013)

cantsin said:


> completely ludicrous and shameful attempt at a slur, the sort you'd expect from the worst of the right wing press, fed by Big Frack disinformation sources and the like . And from someone with a supposedly ( self professed ) long track record of involvement with protest groups/camps ??


 
How is it a slur?


----------



## Smyz (Aug 18, 2013)

cantsin said:


> yeah, that's exactly what i said - so quote it back at me .





cantsin said:


> [*]Looking back on your past posts, and knowing no one sensible bandies about allegations like that lightly, I instinctively believe you. But you must see how the timing / tone /location ( ie : Balcombe thread) of these allegations means that they're going to feed into a much bigger, more heated, less objective debate / online conflict.



A thread advertising the camp seems to me to be exactly the right place to warn people that there is a rapist being shielded by NDFG at that camp. 

You seem concerned only to protect the protest with your contradictory objections. Which reminds me --you ignored my first point. Can you explain why you claimed there was no corroboration when this is not true please.


----------



## Smyz (Aug 18, 2013)

cantsin said:


> Tankus said: ↑
> _Won't be the crowbar carrying type , for sure ,........_​
> as for 'pedantry' - pulling you lot up for the lies and misinformation spouted on this thread isn't pedantry.


Please quote the lies and misinformation you are referring to. Just so we're clear on what you mean this time.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 18, 2013)

I drove to town to buy strongbow and a burger. 

I think I may be a little jaded for this.


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 18, 2013)

Black bloc just necking the last of the brew before smashing the fuck out of Balcombe.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 18, 2013)

The black bloc all looked about 16 bless them.


----------



## Smyz (Aug 18, 2013)

Black bloc just necking the last of the brew before smashing the fuck out of Piccadilly.


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 18, 2013)

Rent a mob


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 18, 2013)

I heard a lad today in march talking about how he was to young by a couple of weeks to be arrested.


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 18, 2013)

We were there today, were visiting friends in Sussex, have fracking proposed at hpme and where my folks live, and wanted to support. We were mobbed by pissed off locals giving us directions, letting us pet their dogs and generally being pleasant. My favourite moment was some local kids descibing the  police presence excitedly as 'like being in Hot Fuzz'. Broken divided Britain.


----------



## free spirit (Aug 19, 2013)

cantsin said:


> completely ludicrous and shameful attempt at a slur, the sort you'd expect from the worst of the right wing press, fed by Big Frack disinformation sources and the like . And from someone with a supposedly ( self professed ) long track record of involvement with protest groups/camps ??


If the protest organising group refuse to explicitly rule out property damage as being a tactic that they would condone, then they are implicitly ruling property damage in as a potential legitimate tactic that any 'autonomous group of people taking action under their own steam' might decide to use, regardless of the fluffy nature of the other 99% of the protestors actions.



> *What kind of action are you planning?*
> We will be embracing a diversity of tactics and particularly those already used by Balcombe residents to oppose fracking. The action we had planned for West Burton was accessible and child-friendly. We hope for the same in Balcombe. There are also likely to be autonomous group of people taking action under their own steam. We will be supporting those who have never taken direct action or engaged in civil disobedience to do so. Whatever we do, we will have health and safety, and dignity and respect at the heart of what we do.
> *Are you planning to break the law?*
> We cannot reveal any plans but let’s remember who is breaking the law here. If the Government continue to support a dash for gas and fossil fuel extraction in the UK then we will be breaking our own Climate Change Act of 2008 as well as international treaties on reducing carbon emissions. The Government’s own advisors – the Committee on Climate Change – have said we might as well tear up climate change legislation if we embark on the dash for gas. Also, let’s remember that Cuadrilla have no social license to operate in Balcombe or any of the communities they are hell bent on fracking. Over 90% of the community in Balcombe want them out. 45 local community groups have sprung up around the country in resistance to fracking. The public rejects fracking. Fracking and fossil fuels are deeply unpopular. They’re unwanted, unsafe and unnecessary.


This was their opportunity to set the locals minds at ease, as well as ensuring that all those attending the protests understood and accepted the ground rules and didn't come along thinking that property damage was going to be a legit form of protest at this site.

I wish we'd taken that stance in Stirling in 2005, and I wish that those who've essentially continued on from that protest camp (via climate camps), had learned that lesson from what went on in Stirling, instead of basically continuing to make the same mistake we made back then by assuming that everyone attending would automatically be on the same wavelength of the organisers, and that some sort of basic ground rules for the protests aren't needed.

I hope it doesn't happen tomorrow and it all stays fluffy, but regardless of that my point stands - if you're aiming for a fluffy protest without random property damage occurring, then make this clear in advance or you might get a nasty surprise.


----------



## free spirit (Aug 19, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> That's not what's going to happen....and you fucking know it. This lot are well heeled environmental activists.


 
naive as well though if they don't think they should explicitly rule out a form of protest that some see as being legitimate IF they don't want to see it happening.

But also, if they know the locals are concerned about this potential, then why not issue an explicit statement to reassure them that this sort of action was not planned, and wouldn't be seen as being acceptable?

I do know why such a statement hasn't been made, same reason it never is on these sorts of things - there is a significant part of this movement who view property damage as being a legitimate tactic, some of whom view it as always being a legitimate tactic, others would only support very targeted property damage in the right situation*. Because the movement uses consensus decision making it's almost impossible to get a consensus decision to be taken to specifically rule out property damage as a legitimate tactic on any mass action such as this even where it's obviously not appropriate.

Main reason I walked away tbh - I'm not doing time on conspiracy charges (which I was threatened with) because a few black blockers decided it was a great idea to smash up the local shopping centre, then smash car and house windows while battling their way through a local housing estate, and I never want to have to be the one again left to try to explain / excuse those actions to some of the locals affected.


*fwiw, I'd be in the latter category, problem with it though being that everyone has different ideas of what's legitimate. I also have a lot of respect for the commitment and attitude of most of the black block, and most of what they did in Stirling, a few of them just hit targets that backfired / weren't clever in that situation.


----------



## albionism (Aug 19, 2013)

http://frack-off.org.uk/latest-news-from-the-great-gas-gala-day-25/


----------



## cantsin (Aug 19, 2013)

free spirit said:


> *If the protest organising group refuse to explicitly rule out property damage as being a tactic that they would condone, then they are implicitly ruling property damage in as a potential legitimate tactic that any 'autonomous group of people taking action under their own steam' might decide to use, regardless of the fluffy nature of the other 99% of the protestors actions.*
> 
> 
> This was their opportunity to set the locals minds at ease, as well as ensuring that all those attending the protests understood and accepted the ground rules and didn't come along thinking that property damage was going to be a legit form of protest at this site.
> ...


 
you're making this up as you go along, and actual events are exposing it as the hysterical drivel it it is - the protests are 100 % peaceful, as everyone but you and some of the other apparrently-agenda driven posters on this thread predicted, now do us all a favour, drop it /go and do something even remotely constructive, this is just nonsense, and you know it.


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 19, 2013)

Left outside Francis Maude's constituency office 



>


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 19, 2013)

For anyone interested:



> ANTI-FRACKING DIRECT ACTION: This is it! The great big day of action is now in full flow -- with people from around the country taking part in peaceful civil disobedience to stop fracking and the dash for gas. Cuadrilla's HQ has been occupied. And the doors to Bell Pottinger (Cuadrilla's spin-doctor PR company) has been blockaded too.
> 
> Now let's take things to the next stage - together we can shut down their phone lines too. For the next 24 hours we're flooding Cuadrilla's office with phone calls, letting them know that if they try and frack in your town you'll stand up to them.
> 
> ...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 19, 2013)

Police just tried to clear the road, but we're pushed back


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 19, 2013)

Met are had a second push. Tbh I don't think they're trying that hard yet.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 19, 2013)

free spirit said:


> If the protest organising group refuse to explicitly rule out property damage as being a tactic that they would condone, then they are implicitly ruling property damage in as a potential legitimate tactic that any 'autonomous group of people taking action under their own steam' might decide to use, regardless of the fluffy nature of the other 99% of the protestors actions.


 

What rubbish. All they are saying is that there will be various groups organising themselves and their activities as they see fit. To condone or condemn a particular tactic or action in advance would create a hierarchy, with a central group dictating the parameters to everyone else. Better I think to simply trust all those who wish to be involved to make their own decisions about what is acceptable and what is not.

And frankly, considering the level of destruction fracking is capable of causing I don't think that a few cropped padlocks or some sugar in a few petrol tanks counts as 'violence' or anything remotely like it. Every time some idiot conflates violence with the mere reorganisation of inanimate matter the baby jesus cries into his cornflakes at the sheer level of category-error wrongness.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 19, 2013)

So they pushed us back, more force this time, but numbers pushing back were low. Now in a kettle we can leave, but not come back in. Not quite sure where it can go from here.


----------



## cantsin (Aug 19, 2013)

Guido Fawkes reporting Caroline Lucas has been nicked 'guaranteeing her the headlines'.

 Crowbar wielding black bloc still to make an appearance it seems, despite everything.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 19, 2013)

cantsin said:


> Guido Fawkes reporting Caroline Lucas has been nicked 'guaranteeing her the headlines'.


 

If this is the case then at least it guarantees some press attention. Not that I have much interest in getting media attention as an end in itself these days.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 19, 2013)

check this feed https://twitter.com/peterwalker99


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 19, 2013)

Loads of unnecessary arrests, including Caroline Lucas, Green MP for Brighton. A peaceful protest turned nasty by the police. According to Sussex police: "Our primary concern at this moment in time is the safety of those taking part in the demonstration."

So they ensure that safety by indiscriminately snatching people out of the crowd to arrest - and attacking protestors with bicycle wheels.






Dangerous, violent protestors here:








Friendly police help a man to lie on the ground


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Aug 19, 2013)

Why can't Caroline Lucas be RESPONSIBLE like other MPs?

Here's some suggestions on how she could up her game:

Take bungs from corporations, or hire herself out to them for £1k+ a day.

Listen to the likes of Bell Pottinger PR before saying anything

Not put her arse on the line for what she believes in

Trot out vapid platitudes fed to her by wonks.

Take freebies at the opera, tennis etc. from corpo-criminals

Only say things that have been tested on a dozen focus groups

Regularly abandon the meaningless bullshit of representing voters by taking dubious directorships and blagging us that it's to "keep in touch with the real world", because corporations are more real than voters. Voters are like holographic serfs really.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 19, 2013)

cantsin said:


> Guido Fawkes reporting Caroline Lucas has been nicked 'guaranteeing her the headlines'.
> 
> Crowbar wielding black bloc still to make an appearance it seems, despite everything.



No black bloc, was just us.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 19, 2013)

Just got this tweet from a friend. Interesting;



> Have just heard that approx 30 police have asked not to be policing protectors at Balcombe due to ethical reasons.


----------



## yardbird (Aug 19, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Just got this tweet from a friend. Interesting;


 
Very.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Aug 19, 2013)

When reactionary fools and Bell Pottinger cyphers pontificate about "democracy", here's what to refer to.

i) The "democratic" local decision to allow the drilling

http://www.private-eye.co.uk/sections.php?section_link=news&issue=1346

(ii) The "democratic" network of corporate/political influences and relationships behind making decisions at national level.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1002907_626801970686179_1462944662_n.jpg


----------



## story (Aug 19, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Just got this tweet from a friend. Interesting;


 

What's the provenance of that tweet though? Similar stories flew around protests I've been on, but sadly they never seem to be verified


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 19, 2013)

story said:


> What's the provenance of that tweet though? Similar stories flew around protests I've been on, but sadly they never seem to be verified


 

They're an anti frack protester. Waiting for a reply from Sussex plod to verify.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 19, 2013)

> @bbcsoutheast
> As the protests escalate so do the costs. Sussex police is asking the government to help pay for Balcombe.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 19, 2013)

So if you want to use a sledgehammer to crack a nut I should have to pay for it? How's that then?


----------



## magneze (Aug 19, 2013)

Cuadrilla ought to be paying the costs.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 19, 2013)

At 2:38 is that undercover flashing a badge? The bloke wearing a hat & waistcoat?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 19, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> At 2:38 is that undercover flashing a badge? The bloke wearing a hat & waistcoat?





That'd be plainclothes, not undercover. For obvious reasons undercover plod are not inclined to carry their plod ID around while surrounded by activists, still less wave it about.


----------



## free spirit (Aug 19, 2013)

cantsin said:


> you're making this up as you go along, and actual events are exposing it as the hysterical drivel it it is - the protests are 100 % peaceful, as everyone but you and some of the other apparrently-agenda driven posters on this thread predicted, now do us all a favour, drop it /go and do something even remotely constructive, this is just nonsense, and you know it.


this probably isn't the right thread for this, but then there never is a right thread to discuss this issue.

Frank demonstrates my point below about why these groups refuse to actually explicitly rule out any form of protest, even if virtually everyone involved would hope that the protest remains fluffy, doesn't involve wanton property damage etc.

ps I'm currently working on various solar PV projects with a combined capacity of around 1MWp, is that constructive enough for you?



SpookyFrank said:


> What rubbish. All they are saying is that there will be various groups organising themselves and their activities as they see fit. To condone or condemn a particular tactic or action in advance would create a hierarchy, with a central group dictating the parameters to everyone else. Better I think to simply trust all those who wish to be involved to make their own decisions about what is acceptable and what is not.


my point in a nutshell about why these groups won't explicitly rule out any form of protest even if they'd mostly be appalled if it did happen.

Anyway, you're both right about this being a distraction from the key point of this thread, namely the protests themselves. I'm glad they seem to have gone well, got the point across, got positive media coverage etc.


----------



## newbie (Aug 20, 2013)

is the person whose head was knelt on ok?


----------



## albionism (Aug 20, 2013)

Was wondering about that too. Looked very nasty.


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 20, 2013)

Especially after the woman at the anti bnp demo that had her leg broken.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2013)

> 'Police have been arresting, snatching and kettling remaining protestors at Balcombe, this includes the arrest of Caroline Lucas MP and son.'
> 
> http://t.co/JmPisdGibm




Police treatment of MP Caroline Lucas' son....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2013)

> Scriptonite Daily
> List of all those arrested at ‪#‎ReclaimThePower‬ yesterday http://www.sussex.police.uk/whats-h.../19/balcombe-arrest-details-monday-19-august/ ‪#‎balcombe‬


 


> *Balcombe arrest details - Monday 19 August*
> 
> *19 August 2013*
> *Last updated at 1:50am on Tuesday 20 August (correction to offence details)*
> ...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2013)

http://www.theguardian.com/environm...king-protesters-arrested-balcombe-lucas-video


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 20, 2013)

Trucks got in this morning. 

Now there are less people around there is talk of more arrests for past days actions. Seems a shame so many people have to leave today, good luck to all those staying.


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> View attachment 39470
> 
> Police treatment of MP Caroline Lucas' son....


Yeah, he looks well violent there. Asking for it, if you will.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2013)

Violent sitting....a lethal weapon used by peaceful protestors!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 20, 2013)

At least three of my friends have been arrested. One, who has been charged with assaulting a copper, is still locked up while his girlfriend is shit scared that he'll get sent down and their baby won't have a father for however long.

This is what you get for attending a peaceful protest in this country, you get to watch your family taken apart in front of you. ACAB.

e2a: Once the coppers had him on the floor and immobile, one of them decided to kneel on his face. And my friend is the one who has been accused of assault. Makes me sick.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 20, 2013)

If it's the same person, the video was shown on camp last night, it's an absolute disgrace, way way to much force used.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 20, 2013)

Typed a long post and deleted but the level of force for a peaceful protest is still still sitting weird with me.

Ribs are bruised to fuck from the scuffle yesterday, but know that was the state operating with proper kid gloves, despite what happened. Lots of new people at the camp, like me, but they're seeing lots victories in it all. In terms of direct action, all I can see is failure. They could have proper fucked us if they wanted, once they moved in there was more us then them. We were proper played. I stayed in their cordons just to piss them off, as I found it amusing it took 40 cops to watch a few of us play frisbee, but really?

If you want to stop fracking the only success from the whole thing was media attention and the unrest it courses it middle England. If that hadn't been there they'd have had no qualms about crushing us absolutely. Even had folks talking gleefully about revolution afterwards. When the police moved in, most people fled and whilst I didn't doubt the spirit of those who stayed, it's not the same as bunch of youngish fit males prepared to use violence. I like being around positive people, but the whole thing has left me feeling a bit jaded and cynical?


----------



## BigTom (Aug 20, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> At least three of my friends have been arrested. One, who has been charged with assaulting a copper, is still locked up while his girlfriend is shit scared that he'll get sent down and their baby won't have a father for however long.
> 
> This is what you get for attending a peaceful protest in this country, you get to watch your family taken apart in front of you. ACAB.
> 
> e2a: Once the coppers had him on the floor and immobile, one of them decided to kneel on his face. And my friend is the one who has been accused of assault. Makes me sick.


 
afaik it's pretty standard that when someone is arrested with blatantly far too much force they charge them with assaulting a police officer so they can claim justification for the force used, then drop the charges later once there's no media interest in the protest anymore. Fucked up like, but may be worth mentioning to the girlfriend to ease her fear a bit. May be worth waiting for others to confirm that my thought is right.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 20, 2013)

BigTom said:


> afaik it's pretty standard that when someone is arrested with blatantly far too much force they charge them with assaulting a police officer so they can claim justification for the force used, then drop the charges later once there's no media interest in the protest anymore. Fucked up like, but may be worth mentioning to the girlfriend to ease her fear a bit. May be worth waiting for others to confirm that my thought is right.


 

If it's the same incident then video has been taken and a complaint already made.


----------



## yardbird (Aug 20, 2013)

I know I was concerned about the demonstration and problems in the (our) area and said so here.
I may or not have been right to worry, but I'll speak to other locals and find out how they feel.
I'll also speak to a couple of local ob and see what they say when they don't have superiors around.
Will report back.


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 20, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Typed a long post and deleted but the level of force for a peaceful protest is still still sitting weird with me.
> 
> Ribs are bruised to fuck from the scuffle yesterday, but know that was the state operating with proper kid gloves, despite what happened. Lots of new people at the camp, like me, but they're seeing lots victories in it all. In terms of direct action, all I can see is failure. They could have proper fucked us if they wanted, once they moved in there was more us then them. We were proper played. I stayed in their cordons just to piss them off, as I found it amusing it took 40 cops to watch a few of us play frisbee, but really?
> 
> If you want to stop fracking the only success from the whole thing was media attention and the unrest it courses it middle England. If that hadn't been there they'd have had no qualms about crushing us absolutely. Even had folks talking gleefully about revolution afterwards. When the police moved in, most people fled and whilst I didn't doubt the spirit of those who stayed, it's not the same as bunch of youngish fit males prepared to use violence. I like being around positive people, but the whole thing has left me feeling a bit jaded and cynical?


 
Sounds like you've been appropriately blooded.


----------



## Corax (Aug 20, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> That'd be plainclothes, not undercover. For obvious reasons undercover plod are not inclined to carry their plod ID around while surrounded by activists, still less wave it about.


 
Was it definitely a police badge?  Occurred to me it could have been NUJ accreditation or something - I've no idea what these things look like.  Either way, the bloke in civvies he was flashing it _*to*_ has to be filth.

Excluding provocateur and other dirty tactics, what need is there for plainclothes at a peaceful protest...?


----------



## yardbird (Aug 20, 2013)

"If you want to stop fracking the only success from the whole thing was media attention and the unrest it courses it middle England." Global Stoner. 

Was the intention to cause unrest in middle England?
I thought the demonstration was against fracking and Cuasrilla.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 20, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> At 2:38 is that undercover flashing a badge? The bloke wearing a hat & waistcoat?




he is filming it on his phone in a flappy case holding it sideways


----------



## free spirit (Aug 20, 2013)

yardbird said:


> "If you want to stop fracking the only success from the whole thing was media attention and the unrest it courses it middle England." Global Stoner.
> 
> Was the intention to cause unrest in middle England?
> I thought the demonstration was against fracking and Cuasrilla.


 
I'd assume he means unrest as in stirring up middle england against fracking, rather than causing unrest for middle england.

Although sometimes you have to do a bit of the latter to make the former happen, otherwise they may well not even notice the protest is happening.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 20, 2013)

Corax said:


> Excluding provocateur and other dirty tactics, what need is there for plainclothes at a peaceful protest...?


 

Why is there a need to send in so many coppers to beat up and drag away dozens of innocent people? You'd have to ask the police why they do this shit because it's a mystery to me.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 20, 2013)

From footage I have seen it appears the police were filming all the protesters and sadly the protesters did not appear to be disrupting said filming. They will be building cases and more arrests will follow.
In my experience protesters must do all they can to avoid themselves and their fellow protesters from being filmed, even to the point of disobedience and law breaking, better for one to be arrested than loads over the coming months.
The police are only there so the government can say 'we act reasonably, it is the protesters that are breaking the law'.
If they could hack us down with sabre wielding horsemen they would, have no doubt.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 20, 2013)

Sprocket. said:


> From footage I have seen it appears the police were filming all the protesters and sadly the protesters did not appear to be disrupting said filming. They will be building cases and more arrests will follow.
> In my experience protesters must do all they can to avoid themselves and their fellow protesters from being filmed, even to the point of disobedience and law breaking, better for one to be arrested than loads over the coming months.
> The police are only there so the government can say 'we act reasonably, it is the protesters that are breaking the law'.
> If they could hack us down with sabre wielding horsemen they would, have no doubt.


 

I'm willing to bet that those that wondered round with face masks were the first to be clocked at every opportunity.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 20, 2013)

yardbird said:


> "If you want to stop fracking the only success from the whole thing was media attention and the unrest it courses it middle England." Global Stoner.
> 
> Was the intention to cause unrest in middle England?
> I thought the demonstration was against fracking and Cuasrilla.


 

Of course. It was five hours drive for me, but I sure as hell don't want it my area so this is where it starts. What's a bunch of crusties getting arrested going to do when we've got a tory government in charge. The locals who turned up to support us were vital and I had a good look round that village. It's not short of a bob or two. Even the farmer whose field was trespassed came round.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## emanymton (Aug 21, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Of course. It was five hours drive for me, but I sure as hell don't want it my area so this is where it starts. What's a bunch of crusties getting arrested going to do when we've got a tory government in charge. The locals who turned up to support us were vital and I had a good look round that village. It's not short of a bob or two. Even the farmer whose field was trespassed came round.


Did he say 'Oi! Get of my land'?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2013)

> *What is behind this fracking mania? Unbridled machismo*
> 
> The prime minister's love of shale gas is not driven by jobs or energy security, but a fixation with manly extractive industries


http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/aug/19/david-cameron-fracking-mania-machismo


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2013)

Live from Balcombe:
http://bambuser.com/v/3833295


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 21, 2013)

BigTom said:


> afaik it's pretty standard that when someone is arrested with blatantly far too much force they charge them with assaulting a police officer so they can claim justification for the force used, then drop the charges later once there's no media interest in the protest anymore. Fucked up like, but may be worth mentioning to the girlfriend to ease her fear a bit. May be worth waiting for others to confirm that my thought is right.


 

The way he was treated was horrendous, and various new outlets have shown the footage of him being pinned to the floor and repeatedly kicked and kneed in the face, then marched off to a van despite being in such a state that he's unable to walk properly. None of the commentators mention this incident though, there's only vague talk of police 'moving the protestors along', even as they watch a defenceless man brutalised not four feet from their noses.

Another thing with the assault charge of course is that complaints to the IPCC cannot be acted upon until any existing charges are dealt with in court. So regardless of what actually happened or why this person was arrested it makes more sense for the pigs to charge someone than to let them go free, as this reduces the chances of them getting done for their own brutality. Obviously when the police are willing to behave like this with half a dozen news cameras pointed right at them they know for certain that they are basically immune from prosecution.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Aug 22, 2013)

http://stevedrant.wordpress.com/2013/08/22/fracking-a-travesty-of-debate-and-democracy/​


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 23, 2013)

http://platformlondon.org/2013/08/22/fracking-balcombe-and-international-solidarity/


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 23, 2013)

WHAT PRICE?

A short film on the anti-fracking protection camp in #Balcombe.

#reclaimthepower


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 24, 2013)

> *OFFICIAL NEWS*
> 
> "This is a NATIONAL ISSUE"
> Sussex Police have said loud and clear. From the BBC News Website today. Sussex Police and Crime Commissioner Katy Bourne:
> ...


 
That's right folks, this camp is a national issue, not the FRACKING!


----------



## cantsin (Aug 24, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> That's right folks, this camp is a national issue, not the FRACKING!


 

huh ?


----------



## cantsin (Aug 24, 2013)

yardbird said:


> As a one-village-down-the-road person I'd just like everyone to fuck right off!!
> There's so much misinformation and shoutey people who haven't done their homework.
> Don't want you - we'll deal with this ourselves


 


yardbird said:


> Honestly there is ignorance in abundance.
> Take one person aside (as I did) and they knew NOTHING about the Balcombe operation.
> Might be wise for the protesters to educate their own.


 


yardbird said:


> Please don't come.
> Don't want you.


 



yardbird said:


> I know I was concerned about the demonstration and problems in the (our) area and said so here.
> I may or not have been right to worry, but I'll speak to other locals and find out how they feel.
> I'll also speak to a couple of local ob and see what they say when they don't have superiors around.
> Will report back.


 
great


----------



## 8115 (Aug 24, 2013)

cantsin said:


> huh ?


 
Sarcasm I think.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 24, 2013)

8115 said:


> Sarcasm I think.


 
Yes it was...sorry for morning, unexplained, sarcastic frustration.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 24, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Yes it was...sorry for morning, unexplained, sarcastic frustration.


Highest form of wit, in my view


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 27, 2013)

> Just got this tweet from a friend. Interesting;
> Have just heard that approx 30 police have asked not to be policing protectors at Balcombe due to ethical reasons.​​


 
If the coppers in question really have ethical concerns then the best thing for them to do would be to go to the protest and document the behaviour of their less ethical colleagues. Because apparently publically available video footage of them arbitrarily beating the shit out of innocent people isn't enough to get them in trouble.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 27, 2013)

I heard a copper once complain, with a totally straight face, about how he'd felt really bad about having to batter a bunch of hippies at a rave and then confiscate their rig. Not bad enough to refrain from doing it in the first place, but still bad you know?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 28, 2013)

> We have received an application from *Cuadrilla Balcombe Limited *for an environmental permit to operate a radioactive substances activity...


 
https://consult.environment-agency.gov.uk/portal/rsr/app/balcombe/cuadrilla

So Caudrilla have applied for this permit - would this mean that exploratory drilling has been successful & fracking is imminent? Or it's something that they'd apply for regardless?

It's definitely worth NO response to the EA anyway.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Aug 29, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> https://consult.environment-agency.gov.uk/portal/rsr/app/balcombe/cuadrilla
> 
> So Caudrilla have applied for this permit - would this mean that exploratory drilling has been successful & fracking is imminent? Or it's something that they'd apply for regardless?
> 
> It's definitely worth NO response to the EA anyway.


 
Just downloaded the 'response form' and it says "*Your response to this consultation needs to be returned by *Tuesday 13 August 2013"


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 29, 2013)

yardbird said:
			
		

> Please don't come.
> Don't want you.



Misery guts.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 29, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Misery guts.


 

Minority as well.


----------



## yardbird (Aug 30, 2013)

Today
http://edition.pagesuite-professional.co.uk/Launch.aspx?PBID=6e6791f3-1f34-46e4-8072-e4e1fd19e277
There were pain-in-the-neck, anti social people and there were/are fine,cool people.
The pain in the neck ones caused problems locally and glad to say they've been kicked out as reported in the above "Anti-fracking camp kicks out extremists".
The Leader item (which won't bloody open) above says that the camp leaders have evicted several unruly people/members: 
yardbird said:
Please don't come.
Don't want you.​Misery guts.


Please note that I modified my opinion


----------



## peterkro (Aug 30, 2013)

^^ "camp leaders"?


----------



## yardbird (Aug 30, 2013)

Hold on let's find it, be patient I type slow.

There seems to be a Command structure, with job titles an' all.
'Frances Leader, Treasurer of the Balcombe Community Protection Camp said.....we have a tranquility team of 4 people who go and deal with...if that person is not prepared to co-operate a larger group goes over to them _to explain to them we'd prefer it if they left._

"Explain to them"


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 30, 2013)

yardbird said:


> Hold on let's find it, be patient I type slow.
> 
> There seems to be a Command structure, with job titles an' all.
> 'Frances Leader, Treasurer of the Balcombe Community Protection Camp said.....we have a tranquility team of 4 people who go and deal with...if that person is not prepared to co-operate a larger group goes over to them _to explain to them we'd prefer it if they left._
> ...


 

Well yeah. That's not code for 'kick their head in and chuck them off site' it actually means explaining to someone why their behaviour is having an adverse effect on others, to the point where they are no longer welcome.

And you always get treasurers and chairpersons and so on with these little gaggles of nimby-type locals. Doesn't necessarily mean that there's a command structure in place.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 30, 2013)

There are pain-in-the-arse type people everywhere. Protest camps are one of the few places where it's actually pretty easy to get rid of them.


----------



## yardbird (Sep 4, 2013)

You don't need to worry, the Tories are in control.
Of the parish council.
What a cock up hahahahaha
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-sussex-23957467

On the local news tonight a sweaty Parish Council man trying to explain the oversight. Hysterical!
Thought you'd like to know.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 4, 2013)

well that's not dodgy is it!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 6, 2013)

and now Cuadrilla are apparently pulling out due to legal ambiguity 
http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/business/industries/naturalresources/article3859860.ece


----------



## cantsin (Sep 6, 2013)

yardbird said:


> Hold on let's find it, be patient I type slow.
> 
> There seems to be a Command structure, with job titles an' all.
> 'Frances Leader, Treasurer of the Balcombe Community Protection Camp said.....we have a tranquility team of 4 people who go and deal with...if that person is not prepared to co-operate a larger group goes over to them _to explain to them we'd prefer it if they left._
> ...



what's your actual point here ?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 8, 2013)

> @FFFernhurst1h
> Cuadrilla instructed to stop drilling at Balcombe because of excessive drilling noise levels - Balcombe residents were unable to sleep


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 26, 2013)

> *First Balcombe anti-fracking trial collapses.
> 
> The first trial arising from protests outside Cuadrilla’s oil exploration site at Balcombe collapsed within an hour when the judge questioned whether an offence had been committed.
> 
> ...


*

http://investigatingbalcombeandcuad...first-balcombe-anti-fracking-trial-collapses/

*


----------



## ddraig (Nov 26, 2013)

ace!


----------



## everything2go (Nov 27, 2013)

Shall give me added enthusiasm for stopping Barton Moss.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 17, 2014)

Lucas has just been found not guilty, along with four others.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-27069345


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 17, 2014)

*LIKE*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 17, 2014)

Sounds like the DJ was not impressed with the police:



> The district judge at the trial of MP Caroline Lucas and four other anti-fracking campaigners said conditions imposed on people at the Balcombe protest on August 19th were unlawful. He said the senior police officer who issued the conditions was not authorised to do so, he was wrong to issue them and they were so vague and unclear as to be meaningless.
> 
> ...Pattinson said he found that [Deputy Chief Constable] York had considered the risk carefully. But he added: “I have very real concerns that there were grounds for reasonable belief that a future assembly may result in serious consequences envisaged by Section 14”.
> 
> ...




http://investigatingbalcombeandcuad...d-tactics-at-balcombe-anti-fracking-protests/


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 29, 2014)

Caudrilla to acid wash/flow test at Balcombe.

From Frack Free Sussex;



> West Sussex County Council today voted in favour of (only one against) Cuadrilla's application to "flow test" the Lower Stumble Wood Site in Balcombe.
> 
> It's clear from listening to the reading of the Planning Officer's report and subsequent questions that this County Council (one presumes all others) defer to the EA and HSA in all matters pertaining to environmental impact. To quote the Planning Officer "we have no alternative but to take their recommendations".
> 
> ...





> The ‘acid wash’ process (flow test) that Cuadrilla plans to carry out involves flushing diluted hydrochloric acid into the well to dissolve sediments and mud blocking oil from flowing.



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/en...rotest-hit-Balcombe-to-conduct-oil-tests.html


----------

